# Bluegill ?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

How long will bluegill survive in a minnow bucket? I want to catch some bluegill for bait, but would only be able to get the bait a few days before going fishing. I have heard that bluegill a pretty hardy fish. Do you think that most will survive a few days in a minnow bucket? Thanks!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on how many you have and how often you change the water. I wouldn't expect to keep too many, and make sure they have plenty of oxygen and fresh water. If possible, I'd get something bigger to keep them in.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't stress enough, live bait fishermen, especially catfishermen, need aerators for bait.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

a 30 gallon aqueriom will keep quite a few healthy for a while with filter and pump


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

if you can catch green sunfish id use them. They are my fav. bait, but they seem like they can live anywhere forever.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

rustyfish said something that finally made sense  Green sunfish, caught from creeks, make the BEST cat bait I believe, in my opinion  Regaurdless, they all need to be aereated.Gills will stay alive for a few days if the oxygen is kept up..........THE CATKING !!!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

They are to me the one of the best Flathead baits besides Bullheads. Its hard to find them bigger than 5in though. Hybrid bluegill are actually a better choice they are a mix between a green sunfish and bluegill, they are big and very very lively


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I had about 6 green sunfish live in a cooler full of dead creekbait for a good 2_1/2 days out in the sun. I did not do this on purpose but i was amazed when i found them.


----------

